# Sausage  meat grinder



## wurkenman (Dec 27, 2016)

Looking at possibly getting a grinder. Thinking about the Lem #8 or the STX Turboforce 4000. Anyone have any news on either. I don't want to make the same mistake I did with my first slicer and get a cheap POS. I will probably get a separate sausage stuffer. 

Thanks

Terry


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a lem #8 works very well it's 850 watts I have ground over 100# in one setting no problem handing the constant use and have probably ground 2000# of meat in last year with it great unit for the money !


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't at this time plan on any real large batches. Still learning, but want a grinder that is NOT gonna create more work than it's worth. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lamar (Dec 27, 2016)

If you have a Kichenaid mixer,  the grinding attachment works very well.  I use one all the time for our sausage and hamburger meat.  As I recall,  it is about 50 bucks.


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 27, 2016)

I do not have a Kitchenaid. I am looking to do some breakfast sausage and brats. I like Johnsonville, but in the last few years I can't find buns small enough to use after they shrink down to nothing. Very disappointing from one of the major suppliers in the US.


----------



## mkriet (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a LEM #8 575 watt, and it works well.  I have used to grind up deer meat (60-80 lbs at a time), and also to make sausage in batches up to around 30 lb batches.  This thing will take anything I put it through.  

I believe the post above regarding the LEM #8 is probably the #8 big bite grinder, which has a larger throat to it, which makes it easier for grinding for a 2nd grind.  I believe you can get the 575 watt for around $120 new, and the Big Bite is around $280 or so.  

If you are just planning on doing small batches, 20 lbs or less, and don't plan to use it all the time, the #8 575 watt should be plenty, however the Big Bite seems like it would have some added convenience if you had the extra cash to spend.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 27, 2016)

wurkenman said:


> I do not have a Kitchenaid. I am looking to do some breakfast sausage and brats. I like Johnsonville, but in the last few years I can't find buns small enough to use after they shrink down to nothing. Very disappointing from one of the major suppliers in the US.


IMHO Dont waste your time with the KA grinder because the blade is aluminum and garbage. (There are after mkt grinder necks) and a PITA to stuff with. Now the KA is a very good meat mixer. 

Do yourself a favor and get the LEM.


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 27, 2016)

I was leaning toward the Lem, but found the STX and was wondering about the differences.


----------



## mrsroadking1953 (Dec 27, 2016)

I bought the LEM #5 last year and have really enjoyed using it.  It is much faster than my KitchenAid and the parts are all metal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

wurkenman said:


> I was leaning toward the Lem, but found the STX and was wondering about the differences.


I'll never buy a piece of LEM equipment again. Terrible customer service and in my book that means everything. If you want to read the back story there is a link in my signature.

I have had my STX grinder for two years now and I really like it. We grind all of our own meat and have run around 400# pounds through it so far. No issues to report.


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 27, 2016)

Any disadvantages to this one? I have a couple electric motors and a foot switch. 













s-l500.jpg



__ wurkenman
__ Dec 27, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

wurkenman said:


> Any disadvantages to this one? I have a couple electric motors and a foot switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They work great. You just have to watch your fingers around the throat and the belt.  Both of which can be addressed. Somewhere here there is a great thread on one that is motorized.

The short throat makes it easy to suck fingers in. There are ways to modify that. Also using long strips rather than chunks helps keep fingers out. Running a second grind is harder too with the shorter throat and no tray.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

Not the read I was looking for, but this is a good read on hand crank grinders.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/75149/hand-crank-meat-grinders


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

Not the read I was looking for, but this is a good read on hand crank grinders.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/75149/hand-crank-meat-grinders


----------



## bryceb (Dec 28, 2016)

,.

..,m..
,.?mm . 1 111ez

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

